# Peacock gudgeon and female betta



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive kept female bettas with a wide array of fish. Never a Peacock Gudgeon though. But in the past the females I have had were fine with other fish. But when I kept a single female with other fish, she acted aggressively by nipping and chasing the other fish. Soon as you add another 3 females all changes and they loose the aggression. So it could work or not. Best thing to do is to do it on a day you can watch them, if things get nasty then you can see it and move them before anything worse can happen. Good luck.

Swan


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

peacock gudgeons are shy and slow moving, a betta might pick on him. Depends on the betta. If you do try it make sure you have lots of hiding places for the gudgeon, and watch them closely.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. The tanks was set up relatively recently, so I won't be putting the gudgeon in for a while. I'm waiting for it to grow in. I do have a couple of spots where I could easily put some caves and there's a driftwood overhang that should provide some hiding spots. I'll keep a smaller tank set up so that I will have a spot to put the betta if someone starts to get aggressive.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

As long as the gudgeons aren't too small and have plenty of hiding spaces they'll be fine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you make the gudgeon a cave down in the substrate with a small diamter capped PVC elbow they should all be happy I'd think.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

How about making a few small caves out of some 3" pots?


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I have several (SEVERAL) Peacock gudgeons of all different sizes and ages and I can tell you that they are slow and peaceful. They do flare a lot, both male and female, they flare at me every time I come near the tank, they flare at each other constantly, sometimes give chase, but I've never seen them actually attack one another.

The females rarely ever go into tubes (caves), the only time they do is when the males nudge them in there to spawn. 

I have an alpha male that spends so much time in the tube babysitting that when I want to pull the fry out i literally have to shake the tube (outside of the water) to get him to come out.

When I notice that he's posted up in a tube, I'll pick the tube up out of the water, dump him out, look inside, see how far along the eggs are, then place the tube back in the water, he goes right back to it every time.

Waiting till they are wiggling makes it easier so I don't have to put them in a hatching setup.

Anyhow, if the betta's temperment is good, then they'll be fine together. I would get a male over a female peacock only because they look much better, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks jetajockey. My betta seems to have a good temperment. Although, she's only shared a tank with a couple ottos, so I can't be positive. I'll take your advice and go for the male. Hopefully a male would be more likely to stand up to the betta if there are any territory disputes.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally dont think it would be a good idea. yeah it could work, but probably not well. I think youll wind up with one unhappy, stressed goby.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

Worst case scenario, have to move the new fish to a different tank, or a more creative route is making a tank divider with some plastic mesh canvas


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dukes - I appreciate what you're saying, but do you have personal experience with a gudgeon or are you basing your advice on opinions. If you have the experience it would definitely lend more merit to what you're saying.

Would it make sense to add a few small schoolers, such as neon tetras, so if there is any aggression it would be spread out?


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

some bettas work in community setting, some don't. schoolers like neons or zebra danios aren't really the best option since they can get nippy with long flowing fins. 

But the betta + community debate will live on for eternity. I just suggest that you have backup plans for what to do with the fish, in the case you do have to separate them, and then see what happens.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

My opinion was biased but based on experience. :icon_smil I personally dont favor bettas, male or female. Never had good luck with them in a community setting. But the gudgeon on the other hand.... Now thats a fish! And yes ive kept a single peacock goby for almost a year now. An exquisite but timid lil devil. Beautiful coloration with a unique personality. They like to look big and tough but dont handle stress very well. I can tell by the coloration when he has had a bad day "when the rams are spawning". 

Heres mine


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

that's a nice male MlDukes!

Here's a pic of my breeding stock as I was transferring them to bikini bottom.


And a vid of bikini bottom 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qlHpoI7hfc


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Dukes. That is a beautiful fish. Maybe I'll have to set up a smaller tank for the betta (I've got a couple laying around) and turn the 10 gallon into a community tank with the gudgeon as the centerpiece...hmm.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

isu712 said:


> Thanks Dukes. That is a beautiful fish. Maybe I'll have to set up a smaller tank for the betta (I've got a couple laying around) and turn the 10 gallon into a community tank with the gudgeon as the centerpiece...hmm.


Thanks. 

That would be a great idea! :icon_smil when i first purchased my goby i kept him in a 10g with a school of 8 neons. they complimented each others colors very well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jetajockey said:


> some bettas work in community setting, some don't. schoolers like neons or zebra danios aren't really the best option since they can get nippy with long flowing fins.
> 
> But the betta + community debate will live on for eternity. I just suggest that you have backup plans for what to do with the fish, in the case you do have to separate them, and then see what happens.


I agree.

Depends a lot on the individual betta. Personally I've always had good luck with them in community tanks- but I always pick out the tankmates with care.


----------

